# Monitor image slightly off screen



## El_Mayo (Jan 17, 2012)

I pressed the auto adjust button on my monitor, and now it's slightly off center, horizontally. It looks something like this






How can I fix it? Lowering the resolution works, but I'd rather not


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 17, 2012)

your monitor should have screen adjustment buttons on it


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2012)

See if there is a driver for your specific monitor, change the refresh rate or use the image adjustments from the monitor as twicksisted suggested.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 17, 2012)

The Horizontal Frequence is 55.8, and the Vertical is 59.8. Could this be why?

I've tried screen adjustments, but there's still a bit cutting off regardless. My only option is to cut off the left or right of the picture


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2012)

You should have a horizontal size adjustment and a horizontal position adjustment.  You will probably need to take the size down a little, then adjust the position left.  Rinse and repeat as necessary.  If all else fails, there used to be a way to do this in the ATI catalyst control center - check there under setting up the displays.


----------



## nv40pimp (Jan 17, 2012)

My suggestion... use the auto-adjust again but make sure you're set to native res. and usually I would set a full screen photo to look at before, during and after the adjust.


----------



## ivicagmc (Jan 17, 2012)

Şame thing with my old analog LCD monitor. In other auto adjust to work you must have bright picture across the screen or picture will be off like in your case...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 17, 2012)

ivicagmc said:


> Şame thing with my old analog LCD monitor. In other auto adjust to work you must have bright picture across the screen or picture will be off like in your case...



Holy shit, that worked!

I pressed auto adjust in fullscreen, then again when not in fullscreen and it worked

It might be cos I pressed auto adjust last night (in fullscreen) whilst watching Tom & Jerry


----------



## ivicagmc (Jan 17, 2012)

Do that in other resolutions if you use them so that monitor could memorize position. The best thing is pure white image. If there are some darker corners on the picture chances are that picture will be of by few pixels.


----------

